# Alcohol of Choice



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

Alright lets do this.

You'd be surprised the vast majority of the people here aren't 12/13/17 years old.

So lets hear it.  What's your favorite drink?

Beer?  Cocktail?  Mixed Drink?  Wine?  Straight up Liquor?

I'm more of a nice beer type of guy.  My days of heavy consumption is now over, most of my time is spent with nice Whiskey or Scotch (can't beat Jameson) and a nice specialty beer. 

Recommended Beer:

Fat Tire (New Belgium Brewery, brewed in my hometown actually!) 

Landshark

Dogfish Head

Most and all IPAs

Otto's Apricot Wheat 

Blue Moon

Odell IPA

There was this really good beer I had when I was visiting Austin, Texas.  It reminded me of Blue Moon but was a local brew, apparently really popular, don't remember the name but had a few of it.  Was fantastic!  

Is there any other alcoholics around here?


----------



## Steven F (Aug 5, 2014)

I love a simple Rum and Coke. However, lately I find that a simple glass of Whiskey is often on my palette.


----------



## raj (Aug 5, 2014)

Johnnie Walker Black and Ginger Ale.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm legal in Canada! Don't live there any more


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Not a fan of IPA's at all.  That crap can go in the garbage.

I'll take a nice Guinness or some KO90 (Koltiska) on the rocks, splash of water.


----------



## blergh (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sticking with soda since 2007.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 5, 2014)

> You'd be surprised the vast majority of the people here aren't 12/13/17 years old.


This is why VPSB is so much greater over WHT and we have much deeper and better topics. We do not have kids here.

---

WINE!

I've actually become a huge wine fan. Mostly just because it is so classy and makes for great business gift for clients. I've actually started collecting some vintages. New shipment of 12 bottles comes in this week! 

Other then that I really do not do Alcohol.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 5, 2014)

Gin, Scottish or Irish Whisky, Fruit Brandies, Cognac, followed by Wine and Wheat Beer. Damn. I am thirsty now!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> This is why VPSB is so much greater over WHT and we have much deeper and better topics. We do not have kids here.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Hehe yeah I like to keep and have a few bottles of wine myself.  I'm not that much of an aficionado but I do know the small differences here and there.  

I personally enjoy white wine more than red wine  but that's also because I enjoy chilled drinks more!


----------



## splitice (Aug 5, 2014)

Beer. Preferably Boutique. Although when I am feeling fancy I do enjoy a good Whisky.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hehe yeah I like to keep and have a few bottles of wine myself.  I'm not that much of an aficionado but I do know the small differences here and there.
> 
> I personally enjoy white wine more than red wine  but that's also because I enjoy chilled drinks more!


More of a Red over White but I still do enjoy the sweet of white.

This is one of my more favorite reds:

http://www.beringer.com/cabernet-sauvignon


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 5, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> We do not have kids here.


I bet you this isn't true.


----------



## splitice (Aug 5, 2014)

I would take that, but too bad my local pub wont accept imaginary money!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

Spiced Rum, straight.

When out at dinner or when I feel like a mixed drink, typically plain Jack Daniels.  Though I've become very fond of Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey and Vanilla Root Beer lately.

Johnny Walker in a pinch, Crown if I'm feeling snobby.

Don't drink clear liquors much (yeah, yeah, shaddup).. and I will _NEVER_ touch tequila again.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

God made fermentation and man was happy ever after.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Spiced Rum, straight.
> 
> When out at dinner or when I feel like a mixed drink, typically plain Jack Daniels.  Though I've become very fond of Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey and Vanilla Root Beer lately.
> 
> Johnny Walker in a pinch, Crown if I'm feeling snobby.


I would have thought you a Vodka man.  Vodka-wise, I like Grey Goose.  There was a fantastic Russian vodka called Ishtok that my ex brought back from a trip there once - but the next year it was total crap.  This is often the way with Russian vodka, as I understand it - someone makes a quality product and then greed/the mafia comes in and it turns into bathtub crap the next year.

I like most of the fancy vodkas - the difference seems to be that the buzz is clearer and the hangovers easier.  By the time you get down to Absolut, etc. they're a bit rough.

Worst vodka I ever had was Kalishnikov.  This was when it first came out.  Tasted and smelled like kerosene.  I think I still have a lingering headache from that.

Given unlimited budget, I do like high-end Scotch - Oban or Balvenie.  Oban is peatier but I really like the taste and it's probably my favorite.  Balvenie is just pure glory.

I can't afford wine.  Nothing you buy at the supermarket is any good and I don't have the money/interest to get into the good stuff.

Beer?  Proletarian mouthwash.

Gin?  Kind of like vodka - only the good stuff, with Bombay Sapphire entering into the "you'll regret it" territory.

Tequila?  There is some good stuff.  But my drinking days ran out before I really explored it.

These days, my drug of choice is caffeine...I abuse coffee way more than booze.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't much care for Grey Goose - I do like Столичная though, and am partial to a glass or two warm when my insomnia's acting up.  But, I grew up in a hamlet where mashed vodka was more plentiful than clean water, so I tend to stick to the browns for liquor


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Don't drink clear liquors much (yeah, yeah, shaddup).. and I will _NEVER_ touch tequila again.


Oh man... My tequila days kicked my ass. I mean I'll still drink it but it's tough for me to get it down (*insert gay joke here*).



raindog308 said:


> I like most of the fancy vodkas - the difference seems to be that the buzz is clearer and the hangovers easier.  By the time you get down to Absolut, etc. they're a bit rough.


There's Tito's Corn Vodka that's pretty good and fairly cheap! Grey Goose lost it's interest after I had a bad time with their flavored vodka line. Sometimes just the smell of Grey Goose sends a shiver down my spine.

I will admit, my usual go-to mixed drink is a Long Island Iced Tea. of course I don't really care for mixed drinks and is ordered every now and then (most of the time it's always good old beer).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh man... My tequila days kicked my ass. I mean I'll still drink it but it's tough for me to get it down (*insert gay joke here*).


The endgame on tequila for me came from a bunch of us binge drinking in the barracks one night.. and apparently we ran our of liquor at some point.  Woke up to a couple of empty tequila bottles, empty whiskey bottles, and an open half-empty bottle of orange Windex.  We had an off-post run that day - left a 4 and a half mile stretch of neon orange vomit.  Honestly didn't think we were going to survive that one >_<


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)

Favorite beer: Chimay Ale, though I rarely ever have it. Have Stella Artois in the fridge right nowl

Otherwise, whiskey or rum and soda does the trick.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 5, 2014)

Dark rum and diet coke, usually Havana. Usually have a bottle of Russian black standard on the go too and there is always one or two bottle a of red kicking about.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Dark rum and diet coke, usually Havana. Usually have a bottle of Russian black standard on the go too and there is always one or two bottle a of red kicking about.


Ooh. I never had Russian Standard vodka before, but interesting!


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Recommended Beer:
> 
> Fat Tire (New Belgium Brewery, brewed in my hometown actually!)


You're not too far from me in Grand Rapids then. 

I prefer stouts and dark lagers.  I enjoyed Founders Oatmeal Stout and of course KBS which is pretty hard to get a hold of considering they charge $20/4-pack and they sell out the same day they release it.  If you don't know about KBS then I suggest you search for Kentucky Breakfast* Stout.  It is strong, delicious, and rare but they release it to a few places in Michigan every spring.

Perrin Black Lager is another great one in the Grand Rapids area but we have a lot of breweries in GR.

Other than that, a good Sam Adams or Guinness.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> You're not too far from me in Grand Rapids then.
> 
> I prefer stouts and dark lagers.  I enjoyed Founders Oatmeal Stout and of course KBS which is pretty hard to get a hold of considering they charge $20/4-pack and they sell out the same day they release it.  If you don't know about KBS then I suggest you search for Kentucky Bourbon Stout.  It is strong, delicious, and rare but they release it to a few places in Michigan every spring.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Fellow Coloradoan! Haha yeah I'm no longer in CO anymore unfortunately, but there's a few other Coloradoans on the forum as well! @KuJoe I believe moved to Denver a few months ago!

Those are some great beer choices by the way! I haven't been able to get any local Colorado beers since being in PA. You could get Fat Tire in Virginia, Texas, and Michigan, but none in Pennsylvania...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh wow! Fellow Coloradoan! Haha yeah I'm no longer in CO anymore unfortunately, but there's a few other Coloradoans on the forum as well! @KuJoe I believe moved to Denver a few months ago!
> 
> 
> Those are some great beer choices by the way! I haven't been able to get any local Colorado beers since being in PA. You could get Fat Tire in Virginia, Texas, and Michigan, but none in Pennsylvania...


Fat Tire is everywhere. My local Walmart here in Indiana sells it. It's good


----------



## Mun (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't drink but....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 5, 2014)

Because i'm Scottish ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Fat Tire is everywhere. My local Walmart here in Indiana sells it. It's good


I hate you.

I'd ask you to send me some but I'm going to be in NYC in a few weeks and I'll be able to get some Fat Tire there!


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh wow! Fellow Coloradoan! Haha yeah I'm no longer in CO anymore unfortunately, but there's a few other Coloradoans on the forum as well! @KuJoe I believe moved to Denver a few months ago!
> 
> 
> Those are some great beer choices by the way! I haven't been able to get any local Colorado beers since being in PA. You could get Fat Tire in Virginia, Texas, and Michigan, but none in Pennsylvania...


Whoops.  You actually just cleared that up for me.  I'm from Michigan and had thought that New Belgium brewed near me but apparently it is just a distribution center in West Michigan.  Colorado and Michigan both have a lot of brews .


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> Whoops.  You actually just cleared that up for me.  I'm from Michigan and had thought that New Belgium brewed near me but apparently it is just a distribution center in West Michigan.  Colorado and Michigan both have a lot of brews .


Oh! Haha I thought you lived in Colorado! Haha yeah New Belgium has one of their distribution centers there and it's just great. I went to a bar in Austin, TX that had a large selection of beers all around the US. I saw a few from my hometown in Colorado and also a ton of breweries in Michigan! I just love the beer culture!


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 5, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh! Haha I thought you lived in Colorado! Haha yeah New Belgium has one of their distribution centers there and it's just great. I went to a bar in Austin, TX that had a large selection of beers all around the US. I saw a few from my hometown in Colorado and also a ton of breweries in Michigan! I just love the beer culture!


Yeah, I guess it is hard to keep track of them all at times.  We have about 30 breweries just in Grand Rapids here and then about 20 more in West Michigan alone.

New Belgium is good though, I guess that would explain why I never had it up until ~2 years ago as they are based in Colorado. 

P.S.  We do have a New Holland Brewery in West Michigan.  Probably one of the reasons I was confused.   Battle of the Dutch.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 5, 2014)

I stopped drinking about three years ago, but before that..well..then I liked to have some Captain Morgan, the black spiced kind!. Beer? Well, uh, don't call me a homo now, but in the summer I would down a lot of Frülis, but also Grolsch, and an array of other beers: usually the exquisite, and unfortunately very expensive kind! Now that I think about the cost of all that it boggles the mind...imagine how many servers I could have bought back then instead of just getting myself drunk  :lol:

Now I cannot even touch a beer or any other liquor without feeling disgust 

...but two weeks ago, I did buy this for a friend:






I thought it was kind of funny


----------



## trewq (Aug 5, 2014)

Willie Smith's Organic Apple Cider has been my favourite for about a year now. Still like the occasional IPA as well.


http://williesmiths.com.au


----------



## dano (Aug 5, 2014)

For beer, I only have a a couple of rules -- as longs as it's not Bud or Coors or any of their spin-offs, I will happily drink it. I do prefer the local brews, as they are usually strong and have a pretty nice taste, freshness(bottom of my last 6 pack was less than 2 weeks old).

Otherwise, Ill probably be sipping Vodka or Tequila, as both have a nice "kick in the pants" appeal to them.


----------



## scott2020 (Aug 5, 2014)

A local place here has a great Apple Pie Moonshine.  Mix that with a bit of cream soda and it's great if you like sweet stuff!  Otherwise Captain & Coke, or single malt scotch like Macallan 12 a the youngest!


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 6, 2014)

The last time I had a drink was over a year ago at the WHIR event here in Denver with the owners of Handy Networks (negotiating cabinet prices when one of the data center owners has had more drinks than you is fun) and @ (I learned what a Moscow Mule was that night) but when I do have a drink I like Long Islands or if there's a designated driver I grab the 151.

I've never had a beer that I liked (same goes for wine/champagne) so I've been told I'm missing out on the Colorado experience.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 6, 2014)

raj said:


> Johnnie Walker Black and Ginger Ale.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9C0KllmKJo

(sorry a bit random)

Myself, I tend to like Long Islands, rum & coke, and 7 & 7. Beer, I'm not a fan of, but I'll drink PBR and Labyatt Blue.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Aug 6, 2014)

I love a good homemade honey mead 15lb of honey 7 gallon bucket w/lid fill it with water to about 5.5 to 6 gal mark and add your yeast of choice and let it brew for 1 to 2 months in primary with another in secondary stage and you will have a nice 17% alcohol content let it age for 6 months to a year and that is my drink of choice. When I'm out I like to try new beers and cider, IPA, double IPAS can't live life without trying something new once in a while.


----------



## fisle (Aug 6, 2014)

Rum with coke, and Salmari are my favourite ones. Not much of a beer drinker, prefer long drinks instead.


----------



## lbft (Aug 6, 2014)

Lately I've been enjoying cider, I never used to like it but it's really grown on me. Rum and Coke, vodka and Coke, and vodka and orange juice are delicious and good for any situation.

I do like sweetness though, so in summer a glass of Midori and lemonade is great to cool down and relax with, and in winter Malibu and milk (it's quite heavy because of the milk, so not really a drink for warmer weather or after a big meal). I've gotten a couple of amusing reactions to ordering these (for some reason, people don't expect a tall hairy bloke to drink girly drinks, who would've thought?)

To further complete the image of me having the alcohol tastes of a 16 year old, Smirnoff Ice Double Black (a citrus-flavoured vodka premix with a higher alcohol content) was my favourite drink for years and I still enjoy one occasionally.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2014)

I used to be a big fan of White Russians. In fact, I still am... I just never make them anymore for some reason or another and it's one of those drinks I prefer to make myself rather than order from a bar.

One drink that I never make myself but order locally is long island iced teas. I friggin' love em.

Gin. Unsure why but gin is just good.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 6, 2014)

You're not spending enough on the beer.   Try the good beer markets and the good ones have ratings on them.. Anything over a 99 to me is very good.



KuJoe said:


> The last time I had a drink was over a year ago at the WHIR event here in Denver with the owners of Handy Networks (negotiating cabinet prices when one of the data center owners has had more drinks than you is fun) and @ (I learned what a Moscow Mule was that night) but when I do have a drink I like Long Islands or if there's a designated driver I grab the 151.
> 
> I've never had a beer that I liked (same goes for wine/champagne) so I've been told I'm missing out on the Colorado experience.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> You're not spending enough on the beer.   Try the good beer markets and the good ones have ratings on them.. Anything over a 99 to me is very good.


Totally unrelated, 90 Shillings beer from Fort Collins, CO is absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## Shados (Aug 7, 2014)

Ouzo, probably. Baileys if I want something sweet, vodka martini if it's late and I need caffeine. For beer & cider I go more local - White Rabbit and Cheeky Rascal, usually. That said, I generally let other people buy, as a lot of my friends are licensed bartenders and will just make me random drinks to try .


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

Shados said:


> Ouzo, probably. Baileys if I want something sweet, vodka martini if it's late and I need caffeine. For beer & cider I go more local - White Rabbit and Cheeky Rascal, usually. That said, I generally let other people buy, as a lot of my friends are licensed bartenders and will just make me random drinks to try .


Oohhh... great... The bartenders at the bar that I frequent knows me and sometimes I'll ask them to surprise me with a drink. Some of the mixes they make are really creative and delicious!  (totally not in a gay way)


----------

